# Cincinnati



## Nightstorm (Nov 11, 2002)

Looking for players in Cincinnati . We play in the UC area on   Sunday at 4pm. 
the group at the moment consists of 3 gay(DM included)  / 1 straight player. So an open mind is a MUST. Setting is a home version of Greyhawk.
core books and supplements are used.
Monte Cook books are used.
Eden odyessy and Dragon mags are also used for material.


----------



## concertbandie (Nov 21, 2002)

*Still need gamers?*

Hello, 
       My name is Ben Clinger, and think that I would be interseted in playing in your game. I am a physics magor at U.C. so any game that is not in Columbus sounds good to me.  I have been playing D&D on and off for the past 8 years or so, and a boxed setting campaign sounds fun.
        No one in your group would mind if my girlfriend joined in the game to, would they? I know, before you imdiately send me off to the recycle bin, here me out, she knows the rules fairly well, but none of the details. She realy is quite good at the roleplaying aspect, too. I also promise that none of our actions will cause us to get kicked out of the group and that her and me together will not bring a magor disturbence to the game(I know how it tends to be when a guy brings a girl to the table, and then every one wants to go for the guys throat within the first hour of the session, either because they flirt to much, or she has no intersest in the game at all, and keeps complaining, and ect.) Trust me, this will not happen with me and Kate, as she is a partial geek already and already enjoys Magic.
         contact me at concertbandie@aol.com, or give me a ring 723-0714


----------



## Nightstorm (Nov 24, 2002)

Been trying to get ahold of you this week. I'll try again today.


----------



## zhantrim (Dec 8, 2002)

*cincinnati game*

My two friends and I are looking for a weekly gaming group in the cincinnati area as well, though sundays are not optimal for one of the players.  We currently play on weds. nights in an epic assassins game. Among us are two DMs and a boatload of gaming experience. If you are interested in merging or switching days, lemme know.
matt
zhantrim@hotmail.com


----------



## Nightstorm (Dec 23, 2002)

ok so we're 4 strong but would like one more player.


----------

